
Why My New Blog Isn’t on Medium – Dan Abramov - dsr12
https://medium.com/@dan_abramov/why-my-new-blog-isnt-on-medium-3b280282fbae
======
snarkyturtle
I feel like this move is like Radiohead releasing In Rainbows as "pay what you
want". Abramov already has a devoted fanbase that'll probably read anything he
writes, but not everyone has that kind of clout. For writers with less
followers Medium would still help them get more traction and attention.

------
mooreds
I find it ironic that he announced this on medium.

Anyway, anything that supports the decentralization of the web is fine by me.

(And yes, blogs still benefit from a centralized resource, the search engine,
but that is far less intrusive than a platform like medium.)

------
corobo
The note about paywalls is my second biggest Medium peeve. Here's my first:
they know how many articles I've read and have no problem tracking that.. but
can't remember I'm logged in?

We already 'made it official', Medium. Please.. remember me, not just my
metadata.

[https://i.imgsir.com/pbwg.png](https://i.imgsir.com/pbwg.png)

------
acemarke
And he even forgot to mention the lack of syntax highlighting:

[https://twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1096939156935188481](https://twitter.com/dan_abramov/status/1096939156935188481)

